

Ask HN: Who has tips for building a great crowdfunding campaign? - c1sc0


======
chrisduesing
As a kickstarter backer I think the most important thing to figure out is what
is in it for the people that back your projects. It isn't tax deductible
charity that they can feel good about, and no matter how great you think your
project is they won't do it just because you are passionate.

I backed light table because I wanted to play with it, I backed penny arcade
because I want them to do more projects and instead of work for hire, I often
back books that wont get published unless there is a campaign. In every case
there is a sense of camaraderie that I do not experience buying something on
Amazon, it is personal, however in every case I also get some piece of content
that benefits me.

* I am assuming you mean a kickstarter style project, if you mean something completely different then ignore the above. You may also not be getting answers because you didn't share any details about what you are trying to do.

